# "Peace" Challenge Winner



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 4, 2014)

Apologies for the delay; snowstorm downed my net yet again.

Please join us in congratulating Pandora for her winning entry, *"I Am"*, in the "Peace" challenge. Forum gremlins are still preventing me from copying post links, so here's her piece in all its glory:

_An unmanned vessel goes in circles' _


I am managing the river. 

Learning the currents, 

flowing and floating

weaving my way,

directed by land that holds me.


I am mother with unborn child,

my life blood shared.

I have a choice of dance,

the love of song. 

I am conducted by miracles. 


I am words, 

the vessel of thought enlightened

and bright.

Carrying me to you,

then Us, 

straight down

The River Eternity.

_
'Peace is at the helm'

_
Pandora will receive this month's Laureate award and has the privilege of selecting our next prompt.

Well done and well deserved, love!


----------



## Gumby (Jan 4, 2014)

Congratulations Pandora! Well done.


----------



## escorial (Jan 4, 2014)

well done pandora


----------



## Gyarachu (Jan 4, 2014)

Very well deserved Pandora. Congratulations. :joyous:


----------



## shedpog329 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good job


----------



## dannyboy (Jan 5, 2014)

well done Pandora


----------



## luore (Jan 5, 2014)

Gratz


----------



## Pandora (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you everyone! means much to me!  :love_heart:


----------

